# Dark urine in doe



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

So one of my milking does had dark yellow/brown urine today...she is eating fine and hasn't had any recent diet changes. I read up on it and some posts on TGS said it could be from her being in heat...she is 2.5 years old and she has never done this before while in heat. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is she drinking plenty of water? My first thought was not enough water. How long has she been in milk?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Darker than normal urine is normally caused by it's concentration.... if she didn't drink as much or had much fresh browse, it can cause this to happen.


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

They have not been drinking very much lately, but it is getting cooler here. I'd say both my does drink around 3 gallons a day together. I'm not sure why..we give them fresh water every day. She has been in milk since March. I gave her molasses water last night and she drank an entire gallon, so maybe she just doesn't feel like drinking regular water? Lol.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That molasses water is sweet and that is always a great way to get them to drink more. It will help her milk production as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a home made electrolyte recipe that goats seem to really love..maybe it wil encourgage more intake 

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or any molasses you have on hand or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------

